# Working Classes - Sieger show



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

We now have the working classes up on the site for females, males, and off-lead gaiting sorted by catalog number. If you don't have a catalog you can identify the dog by looking at nassresults.com

Protection pictures will be up next, after we add catalog numbers....

Julie
http://www.24kPhoto.com


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Protection pictures are now up for both males and females

http://www.24kphoto.com


----------

